Ask HN: What are some sites you wish would improve their UI? How? - malikNF
======
blowski
A lot of payment service providers have terrible UX and UI. I wish their
documentation for developers was much better, and their UI used more standard
terminology for industry standard terms.

------
malikNF
OP Here: My suggestion would be SounCloud, I have always found it really hard
to find music in there.

The ability to order (my likes, play-lists, search results) by tags, listen
count, date added would be a huge improvement in terms of being able to find
new songs.

